# OKAMI - JUICE REVIEWS



## Hooked (8/12/19)

​*OKAMI – HAUTE MOCHA (Mocha Frappé) (Freebase & Nic Salts)*
*(Int. – Las Vegas) *

*Flavour Description: *
“Chocolate, espresso, and other rich "coffee-esque" flavors”

I will review the freebase first, followed by the Nic Salts.

*FREEBASE*

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 3mg

My comments: 

First a comment about the brand name. It is OKAMI, but the way in which it is printed it looks like OKVMI. It's a little confusing - but memorable!

This coffee is the Rolls Royce of coffee juice. From the first fingertip taste to the lingering aftertaste full, rich roast coffee and mocha fill the senses. 

In fact, I found the flavour rather overwhelming using my usual coffee mod, so I made a change.

My usual coffee mod is:
Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Opinion:* The flavour was strong; very strong and I didn’t particularly like it.

However, the fingertip taste was so good I knew that I couldn’t just give up on this, so I tried it in the following:

Vapour Storm Eco Mod
Atty: Freemax Gemm 0.50ohm (disposable)
Watts: 30W

*Opinion:*
Superb!!!!! Strong, roast coffee side-by-side with rich mocha – pure heaven!!!! Both flavours came through extremely well and the aftertaste remained for quite a while too. It leaves a flavour which rolls on the tongue and I didn't even want to have a sip of real coffee for fear of losing the flavour. It is exquisite.

However, what I have said above does not do justice to this juice. I simply cannot find words which adequately describe it. It is my 139th coffee review and this is by far the best coffee juice which I have ever vaped, displacing Bumblebee - Machete which has always been in first place. So sorry, @BumbleBee!

Would I buy this juice again: I would stand in torrential rain and gale-force winds to buy it.

*Coffee Review #139*

---------------------------------------

*NIC SALTS*

VG/PG: 50/50
Nic: 25mg

Even the nic salts is exceptionally good, though not as rich as the freebase and somewhat sweeter.

Mod: Nord
Coil: 1.6ohm 

*Would I buy the nic salts again:* Absolutely!

*Coffee Review #140*


*

*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 184890
> ​*OKAMI – HAUTE MOCHA (Mocha Frappé) (Freebase & Nic Salts)*
> *(Int. – Las Vegas) *
> 
> ...



I got a few okami eliquids around a year and a half ago. The Lichie and mango guava, intense flavor and soft on cotton and coils. A really well made juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/1/20)

This coffee sounds really awesome.
Las Vegas nogal, did not even know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/1/20)

Chanelr said:


> This coffee sounds really awesome.
> Las Vegas nogal, did not even know



Just goes to show, what happens in Vegas does NOT stay in Vegas!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BurningButt (3/12/20)

This sounds amazing. Does anyone know who has stock of this? If not, what is the next best coffee (freebase or nic salt) that is in stock right now?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/20)

BurningButt said:


> This sounds amazing. Does anyone know who has stock of this? If not, what is the next best coffee (freebase or nic salt) that is in stock right now?



If you want coffee juice take a look at @Hooked 's thread here:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-28#post-886326

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/20)

Hooked said:


> *OKAMI – HAUTE MOCHA (Mocha Frappé) (Freebase & Nic Salts)*
> *(Int. – Las Vegas) *
> 
> Would I buy this juice again: I would stand in torrential rain and gale-force winds to buy it.



Bummer both shops that had stock in SA are out of stock! I was way too slow on this one!


----------



## Hooked (3/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer both shops that had stock in SA are out of stock! I was way too slow on this one!



A year too slow @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

